# Arrival time to working time?



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol I thought this thread was for us people! I arrive to work at 9am and focus does not happen until 10:30-11ish....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it depends on the location with my Jacks...

I arrive with 10 minutes to spare before class. But that's because I like having time to get him out on the floor and stretch his legs out from after the drive. We aren't so much working on heeling as just getting him into training mode (tagging his butt and running backwards every time he looks away, etc). 

I try to get at least to shows at least 45 minutes before we go into the ring. This because it's a bit more hectic and distracting and I want him to be acclimated and zen before I get up and do the warm-up 5-10 minutes before we go into the ring.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Never really thought about it. 

Belle is all business she is a thinker, with her less is more. I have discovered if I can get her out away from the venue for long leash walks before to loosen her up, then I literally pull her out about 4 dogs before she goes in the ring, do some stretches and go run. If I keep her by the ring, she over thinks. 

Teddi needed plenty of time to relax, she shuts down in pressure situations, so I would get her out a lot in small intervals do a little, then put her away. 

Quinn the SECOND she walks in the ring at class is ready to go. She is all business, and excited to get down to it. She just waits for the word. 

Now ALL my dogs are big eaters and big drinkers. I have never had them refuse either food or water in ANY situation. So I can't help you there.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Class/training doesn't seem to matter for Tito, regardless of which class (conformation, obedience, agility, whatever). We can arrive way before, or a few seconds before, (or more likely, a few minutes late!) and he's ready to roll.
But shows, that's something I have a real problem with. Well, in obedience. The worst thing for him is to sit around all day, and since he jumps 24 inches he's always at the end of both Open B and Utility B. He gets bored and lazy and doesn't feel like working by the time his turn comes around several hours later.
I'm always trying to figure out how late I can possibly arrive without missing his turn in the ring. Then I stress on the way there, hoping I didn't call it too close. I have a hard time getting crate/chair space because I arrive late.
I'm constantly griping that they should sometimes run the show classes around here in reverse height order so that the 24 inch jumping dogs aren't always last. Some of our entries are so high that we have to wait 5 to 6 HOURS before our turn in the ring, by the time the judges take lunch etc.
Can you tell you've hit on a sore spot with me???


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I'm always trying to figure out how late I can possibly arrive without missing his turn in the ring. Then I stress on the way there, hoping I didn't call it too close. I have a hard time getting crate/chair space because I arrive late.


That's a problem I ran into at the last show I did. 

We got to the show at 10AM and did not get into the ring until after 2:30. Because of utility (a and b) running long. And there was such a crush around the ring that I couldn't even get him loosened up and warmed up. Ugh. That was a nightmare.

Somebody who shows her goldens in utility told me to calculate 10 minutes a dog for utility and allow for some no-shows. I think that makes sense, still I'd be a nervous wreck betting on the timing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

our last couple of shows we've had over 60 dogs in Open B and over 50 in Utility B. Then the judges take a lunch break....then there are ring conflicts (because in their infinite wisdom they run both classes at the same time, with the dogs running in jump height order, so everyone is supposed to be in both rings at the same time)...and it makes an already stressful situation even more stressful!
We're 16th in the ring this weekend in Utility, I plan to arrive 1/2 hour after Utility starts. Probably too early, but I get soooo nervous.....


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I guess you have to decide why your dog isn't taking food at the show site to determine if you should be concerned or not. My childhood sheltie was very food motivated so if she ever did not want to take food something was wrong--she was stressed, didn't feel good, etc. 

Now Scout is food motivated, but she can also take it or leave it depending on what else is going on. If I feed her too much (i.e. increase her just by a half a cup a day) she will eventually stop eating after a couple of days. Also, if she really wants something or wants things her way (she's dominant, likes to be the one in control) she will completely ignore food so for her I don't worry when she refuses food. Using food is a joke when it comes to field training--she doesn't want it. She wants the bumper/bird.

As far as when to arrive--I think that depends on the dog and I haven't figured mine out yet. Because she's young and very up--and because I like to watch the other rings--I like to get there an hour or more early. This gives me a chance to let my distracted dog walk around and hopefully get some of that 'ooh what's that!' out of her system. The few shows we've been too she acts like a kid in a candy shop and seems to get an adrenalin rush from being there (I think this is probably in the long term good since I don't have a dog that stresses). Right now I feel like I need to find that delicate balance between tiring her out enough she's settled but leaving some 'up' for the ring.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree, it also depends on how new your dog is to showing. Newer dogs probably need some time to walk around and get the "kid in a candy store" out of their system. Dogs who have shown more, probably not so much.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

How important should this be? We've been stopping and working at new places multiple times per trip to the store or work... a minute or two of training and back in the car. I should set up my camera next time. This morning in a parking lot he ate within 15 seconds and was working about 5 seconds later. 

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who arrives late to class. I usually leave on time... but....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think young males, especially intact ones, tend to place less emphasis on food when they're excited.
Tito will refuse any food if he's anywhere near field work/birds. I can put a treat in his mouth, some really high value treat, and he will literally spit it right back at me. Kibble? No way.
In between the out of sight sit and the out of sight down in training, he won't take treats either. Go figure.
I wouldn't worry about it as long as his appetite is otherwise normal. 




RedDogs said:


> How important should this be? We've been stopping and working at new places multiple times per trip to the store or work... a minute or two of training and back in the car. I should set up my camera next time. This morning in a parking lot he ate within 15 seconds and was working about 5 seconds later.
> 
> I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who arrives late to class. I usually leave on time... but....


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> our last couple of shows we've had over 60 dogs in Open B and over 50 in Utility B.


 Wow!!! I am impressed at the size of your entries. Here in CA it is the same 13 utility B and Open B entries. Occasionally we have an entry of 20 and everyone gets excited. The entire show, all classes, including rally, is usually over by 2 PM at the latest. We also don't show in order of jump height so it is pretty random as to the order. 
As far as arriving at the shows. I usually allow 2 hours before the show begins to allow for time to set up ez ups and crates, shade cloth or whatever the weather dictates. Baylee, who is showing in utility A, tends to shut down if she is laying around too long. She is at her best as the first entry in the fist ring with brisk weather. Beyond that she is unpredictable.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we are going to a small show this weekend...only 30 in Util. B and Open B....


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> we are going to a small show this weekend...only 30 in Util. B and Open B....


I am totally amazed. The small size of our shows make it tough for those trying to gather OTCH points. Often handlers show out of state where the shows are larger.
The shows before the NOI have 44 OB and we thought that was a LARGE entry but by your area standards that sounds average. (Sorry, didn't intend to hijack the thread.) WOW!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

in theory (but never in practice, LOL) you can get an OTCH in a weekend at our shows.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> in theory (but never in practice, LOL) you can get an OTCH in a weekend at our shows.


That's crazy! Not that many people out here--I know the lady who just got her OTCH said in our area you usually have to win to get any points at all. (And there are only three OTCHs in Idaho, ever).


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz and I can roll into a class and pretty much get to work. When I trial, I get there a couple hours early. He needs a good bit of warm up to ease into himself in order to give the kind of performance I like. I walk him around the grounds and do probably 3 or so short heeling sessions plus a few fronts, finishes and dumbbell pick ups -- all spaced out over the two hours before we end up in the ring.

He may not actually *need* that much anymore, but it's become routine and now I'm superstitious about it. ;-)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The last shows we were at had over 40 OTCH points for first place in each class, which is why I said you could theoretically get an OTCH in a weekend. You'd have to win each class once, plus one of the classes a second time, and bingo, you'd have the OTCH.
But unfortunately, huge numbers like that draw some incredible competition. Seems like we also have to score 199-1/2 to PLACE in our classes......let alone win.....run-offs for first place with 199 or 199-1/2 are pretty common (I never worry about run offs, LOL).


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I can only answer about my rough collie, Deja. It depended on what work we were doing. With herding, let her see or even smell the sheep and she was all work. We had to lock her up in the house if we wanted to work one of the borders or another dog in training. If for obedience, she had to spend at least twenty minutes being a therapy dog and greeting people, then she was ready to work. This was a girl who never scored less than 196 if she was able to do the greetings first. We once had to go straight in the ring and she left my side every six feet to run over and lick someone's hand outside the ring and then ran back into perfect heel position. Needless to say, we were the hit of the show.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> we are going to a small show this weekend...only 30 in Util. B and Open B....



Are you showing in Champaign this weekend?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, we sure are. We're 20th in the ring in Utility and 27th in Open.
Are you going to be there???

p.s. I'm VERY VERY nervous about this weekend, Tito is going to feel it and we're going to have a very rough time. SHEESH.



gabbys mom said:


> Are you showing in Champaign this weekend?


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Yep. We're in Novice B. I'm going to be running around with the girl with the Water Dog all weekend. It's Oz's Novice debut and he had a HORRIBLE class last night so ugggggggh- totally nervous. Plus, he's been off playing in the field (finished his JH two weekends ago) and breed (picked up 3 points last weekend) and this trial snuck up on us!

Can't wait to meet you and Tito


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, we sure are. We're 20th in the ring in Utility and 27th in Open.
> Are you going to be there???
> 
> p.s. I'm VERY VERY nervous about this weekend, Tito is going to feel it and we're going to have a very rough time. SHEESH.


 
Good luck  Go Team Tito!! Go UDX


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just rechecked our judging program, we're 16th in utility, and I think 24th in Open. Will try to look for you!!! Congrats on the JH and the points, too!
I have dread feelings about this weekend, but we'll see.....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks!! The problem is me, not him, but isn't that always the way? Can't seem to get my nerves under control for this weekend.




Sunrise said:


> Good luck  Go Team Tito!! Go UDX


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

gabbys mom said:


> Yep. We're in Novice B. I'm going to be running around with the girl with the Water Dog all weekend. It's Oz's Novice debut and he had a HORRIBLE class last night so ugggggggh- totally nervous. Plus, he's been off playing in the field (finished his JH two weekends ago) and breed (picked up 3 points last weekend) and this trial snuck up on us!


Good luck !!

I am debuting Faelan and Towhee both in agility next weekend .. fun is, this is the agility show where the limit closes at 1800 runs


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I recently read where some OTCH handlers imbibe a bit of wine when nervous (thanks Jodie  )! 



hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks!! The problem is me, not him, but isn't that always the way? Can't seem to get my nerves under control for this weekend.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

At handling class normally the first time around I consider warm-up. the boys are excited to see their friends and would rather have recess than work for me. 2nd time around its like I switched the dogs out. 

And my Lab loves going to Agility so much that he already gets all his crazy out of him before we even leave the house.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

if I could drink (take meds. that don't allow me to) I would probably benefit HUGELY from a rum and coke


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Double post


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks!! The problem is me, not him, but isn't that always the way? Can't seem to get my nerves under control for this weekend.


I was dying first time in the conformation ring last weekend and showed poorly. The next day I kinda had a "oh whatever" attidute and was beyond excited when we actually DID win our first point. Maybe I need to loosen up more


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I just rechecked our judging program, we're 16th in utility, and I think 24th in Open. Will try to look for you!!! Congrats on the JH and the points, too!
> I have dread feelings about this weekend, but we'll see.....



Thanks! This is the UDX weekend for you guys??? AWESOME! Champaign is a fun show, very supportive- I've trialed there the last couple of years with my lab. 

I'm number 3 in the novice ring, I'm pretty sure. Same deal as you- just cannot seem to get a grip on myself. Which is odd, because I've shown my Lab what feels like a bazillion times. Something about showing the baby dog, I guess.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, we have 9 UDX legs.....
But I have 2 other concerns, too....
There's a dog entered, who also jumps 24 inches, who is quite dog aggressive and has attacked Tito outside the ring once. I am concerned we will end up next to him in the out of sight sits and downs, and then I don't know what I will do. The dog *seems* to be just fine when he's in the ring, it's only when he's outside the ring and relaxing that he has a problem. As long as we're not next to him, it will be fine, but if we are I may excuse Tito. Would be a shame on our UDX try to have to do that, but still. It's a big worry for me right now.
AND
I have a really bad hip. Having a hard time walking.
AND
I noticed last night that one of Tito's ears is really red, I suspect he got swimmer's ear from dock diving last weekend. I put some drops in it, but not sure how it will look by tomorrow. I think it looks a little better today.
AND
the usual show nerves!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Good luck this weekend!! Since you know that the dog that attacked Tito is competing and may be next to him in the group stays, I was wondering if you could mention this to the judge at the beginning and ask to be moved instead of excusing Tito. Not sure what is allowed. As for arrival time, I've only entered a couple of trials but I try to arrive about 2 hours before so I can let Jackson sniff around, we walk and play fetch, then do some heeling and fronts for short periods, and let him get used to all the noise and crowded conditions. And hopefully give me time to calm down too!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, the judges have to judge the dogs in arm band order (for sits and downs). Moving one or the other is not an option.
The only thing that *might* work is if I *happen to have* a ring conflict and can get moved into an entirely different group of sits and downs from that dog. There will be 3 groups, there are about 30 entries. But I will be at the mercy of the judge on that one....and if my dog is already in the last group, which he probably will be because of his jump height, I will lose that option too.




2golddogs said:


> Good luck this weekend!! Since you know that the dog that attacked Tito is competing and may be next to him in the group stays, I was wondering if you could mention this to the judge at the beginning and ask to be moved instead of excusing Tito. Not sure what is allowed. As for arrival time, I've only entered a couple of trials but I try to arrive about 2 hours before so I can let Jackson sniff around, we walk and play fetch, then do some heeling and fronts for short periods, and let him get used to all the noise and crowded conditions. And hopefully give me time to calm down too!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks!! The problem is me, not him, but isn't that always the way? Can't seem to get my nerves under control for this weekend.


What is it that they are telling me in the other thread... You trained and now you just have to trust that things will work out. Think of one exercise at a time.. focus on your teamwork and let the points fall wherever they may and injoy the moment! Best of luck and grand wishes from me and Titan and finally ...... Have a great time!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, we have 9 UDX legs.....
> But I have 2 other concerns, too....
> There's a dog entered, who also jumps 24 inches, who is quite dog aggressive and has attacked Tito outside the ring once. I am concerned we will end up next to him in the out of sight sits and downs, and then I don't know what I will do. The dog *seems* to be just fine when he's in the ring, it's only when he's outside the ring and relaxing that he has a problem. As long as we're not next to him, it will be fine, but if we are I may excuse Tito. Would be a shame on our UDX try to have to do that, but still. It's a big worry for me right now.
> AND
> ...


If you have any experienced stewards you might quietly explain to them that that dog has an "issue" sometimes and then they can relay that information to your judge.. Who are the judges this weekend for you?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Well we got our UDX today, posted it in a separate thread.
But I just wanted to say it was really exciting getting to meet Gabby's Mom, who is young and just adorable. Her Oz is a GORGEOUS golden, I'm sure he's going to finish his CH fast, and will be a great working dog, too!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Well we got our UDX today, posted it in a separate thread.
> But I just wanted to say it was really exciting getting to meet Gabby's Mom, who is young and just adorable. Her Oz is a GORGEOUS golden, I'm sure he's going to finish his CH fast, and will be a great working dog, too!


Congrats on the new title! Way to go.... I don't see the new thread>>>


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks!
You don't think I'd bury it at the end of this one, do you : ?
I posted a whole new thread to shout it to the skies and anyone who would listen to me brag:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8426-only-25th-golden-retriever-20-years.html



Titan1 said:


> Congrats on the new title! Way to go.... I don't see the new thread>>>


----------

